# Pickers still driving up prices.........



## halfatruck (Jun 18, 2013)

The person listing doesn't have a lot of bike knowledge, other than it's worth a lot (Roadmaster??)..........
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251291092025&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Waterland (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like it has a nice set of Snake Belly tires on it, those are worth some cash.  It's in great shape for sure with a couple neat accessories, but it doesn't have the original seat or grips.   Definitely not a $3500 bike.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like you even get a bent fork for that price.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the "Trucker" mud-flap!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 18, 2013)

I blame the Antique Roadshow and those two idiots that travel the US from Idaho. What are they called? One looks like Hardy and the other like Laurel. I stopped watching them months ago. A truly unrealistic show like Pawn Stars. Hard Core Pawn is more real. They only pay crack head prices. For a $3000 watch, I'll give you $20.


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 18, 2013)

*Wow that lights amazing*

If you flick pictures  5 and 6 back and fourth, the light turns off and on.


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> If you flick pictures  5 and 6 back and fourth, the light turns off and on.




Let he who has not tested your discovery, be the one to tell you that you have too much time on your hands. That person is not me.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2013)

I have tested the discovery and damn he is correct!


----------



## fatbike (Jun 19, 2013)

What ever people... Where do sellers get this idea for a value? 

Thats cool, you are able to ask whatever you want for your product. Doesn't mean you are going to get it.


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 19, 2013)

You guys are driving me crazy....I was looking at the wrong light


----------

